# Sergio Ramos provoca Salah ai sorteggi Champions?



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2018)

Continua la faida tra Sergio Ramos e Mohamed Salah. Si sa, non scorre buon sangue tra i due dopo l'infortunio alla spalla in finale di Champions dell'egiziano, subito proprio dallo spagnolo. Ieri, al sorteggio Champions tenutosi a Montecarlo, dopo essere stato premiato come miglior difensore della competizione, il difensore spagnolo mentre tornava al proprio posto ha toccato la spalla dell'attaccante egiziano, proprio quella infortunata. Quello che poteva essere un semplice saluto è stato interpretato diversamente dal web, cioè come una provazione, considerando anche lo sguardo gelido di Salah che non ricambia il "saluto".

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2018)




----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2018)

esagerato..


----------



## sacchino (31 Agosto 2018)

Se i falli che fa Ramos li facesse uno dei nostri si beccherebbe 20 giornate di squalifica all'anno.
O più semplicemente farebbe meno falli, prenderebbe più gol e vincerebbe di meno.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2018)

Oggi lo provoca, alla finale lo ha rotto apposta.... io trovo tutto ciò estremamente ridicolo. 

Nella finale è stato un fallo di gioco, è stato sfortunato Salah. Ieri Ramos lo ha semplicemente salutato, non gli ha certo toccato la spalla per provocarlo, dai su.


----------



## Kayl (31 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi lo provoca, alla finale lo ha rotto apposta.... io trovo tutto ciò estremamente ridicolo.
> 
> Nella finale è stato un fallo di gioco, è stato sfortunato Salah. Ieri Ramos lo ha semplicemente salutato, non gli ha certo toccato la spalla per provocarlo, dai su.



per me quel fallo è stato solo che volontario, lo ha afferrato con entrambe le braccia e non lo ha mollato finché non lo schiantato a terra.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> per me quel fallo è stato solo che volontario, lo ha afferrato con entrambe le braccia e non lo ha mollato finché non lo schiantato a terra.



Ma se il primo a mettere il braccio è stato Salah... ma dai... da come la dipingi sembra una mossa di wrestling... Salah è stato semplicemente sfortunato....


----------



## Kayl (4 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma se il primo a mettere il braccio è stato Salah... ma dai... da come la dipingi sembra una mossa di wrestling... Salah è stato semplicemente sfortunato....



ramos gli afferrato il braccio con entrambe le mani, quando hanno iniziato a cadere non c'era ragione di tenerlo, invece ramos se l'è trascinato giù facendolo sbattere a terra con la spalla. Se l'avesse mollato, Salah sarebbe caduto frontalmente e non si sarebbe fatto quasi nulla.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Settembre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ramos gli afferrato il braccio con entrambe le mani, quando hanno iniziato a cadere non c'era ragione di tenerlo, invece ramos se l'è trascinato giù facendolo sbattere a terra con la spalla. Se l'avesse mollato, Salah sarebbe caduto frontalmente e non si sarebbe fatto quasi nulla.



Non entro nel merito circa la volontarietà o meno dell'intervento di Ramos in finale, pur sembrandomi più che sospetto. In questo caso, però, mi sembra che sia eccessivo parlare di provocazione: a me pare un semplice saluto, nulla di più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> per me quel fallo è stato solo che volontario, lo ha afferrato con entrambe le braccia e non lo ha mollato finché non lo schiantato a terra.



Sicuramente Ramos dall'alto dei suoi studi ortopedici e dalla nota esperienza in tecniche di combattimento militari sapeva che quel genere di azione avrebbe provocato la rottura della clavicola al rivale


----------



## Gas (4 Settembre 2018)

Ma dai seriamente ? Gli passa in fianco e gli appoggia la mano sulla spalla come saluto. Lo farei anche io con un mio amico.


----------



## Kayl (5 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Ramos dall'alto dei suoi studi ortopedici e dalla nota esperienza in tecniche di combattimento militari sapeva che quel genere di azione avrebbe provocato la rottura della clavicola al rivale



anche chiellini quindi quando entra sulle gambe lo fa per sbaglio? Provare a far male all'avversario in modo non troppo appariscente è una tattica vecchia come il mondo. Salah aveva già perso la palla, stava cadendo e Ramos ha pensato bene di impedirgli di cadere frontalmente tenendolo stretto. E non ci vuole un genio per sapere che quando cadi con tutto il peso del corpo su una zona sola è facile infortunarsi


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Settembre 2018)

Ma poi la storia del saluto? Erano seduti uno davanti all altro per tutta la Cerimonia e lo saluta solo al momento del premio? Ahaha


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> anche chiellini quindi quando entra sulle gambe lo fa per sbaglio? Provare a far male all'avversario in modo non troppo appariscente è una tattica vecchia come il mondo. Salah aveva già perso la palla, stava cadendo e Ramos ha pensato bene di impedirgli di cadere frontalmente tenendolo stretto. E non ci vuole un genio per sapere che quando cadi con tutto il peso del corpo su una zona sola è facile infortunarsi



E Sergio Ramos dopo quasi 800 partite ufficiali in carriera nelle quali ha affrontato con lealtà ogni genere di avversario ha pensato di colpo di rompere Salah in finale di champions..

Ma perché dovete sempre vedere il marcio anche dove non c'è?

Ditemi che il Real è stato favorito dagli arbitri e vi dico "verissimo"..ditemi che ci sono giocatori scorretti e vi dico "verissimo" ma che un episodio di gioco simile possa essere incriminato come volontario no..Salah aveva l'1% di possibilità di farsi male..le trattenute succedono 1000 volte a partita...è stata solo SFORTUNA..

Chissà come mai nessuno ha tirato fuori che nella finale degli europei Payet volesse rompere CR7..mentre Ramos pare sia diventato una specie di Macellazzi spagnolo


----------

